# Tool Chest



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Have you checked the local classifieds? Do you guys have Craigslist up there? That's where I scored mine.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Pawn Shops.

Swap meets.

Garage sales.

Divorce sales.

Many more 


ED


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've found Husky brand chests at Home Depot on sale all the time for a pretty good deal. My lower box is one of those and I like it.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Check Kijiji for used quality boxes. I got me a slightly used 56 inch top and bottom Snapon without any scratches in near perfect condition at less then half price. All depends on your price range. I had looked at new "cheap" ones everywhere and couldn't get over the junk they're all selling nowadays. I have one from Canadian Tire i bought 40 years ago and it is still in super condition with heavy duty sliders. Nothing compared to what they sell now for lots of $


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

This is one item where you want quality and, if new, you're going to have to pay for it, particularly grade of steel and quality of drawer slides. I've had a Snap-On since the 60s. I have heard Husky are good. Check carefully on any you see at Canadian Tire - they have different, what do they call it now, price points. I did a quick check on Kijiji and saw a few but with buy-and-sell sites, it boils down to location. They is a new buy-and-sell site called Letgo that is apparently becoming popular.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Better boxes have ball bearing slides. I went with a longer bottom tool box and didn't use a top box. I put on a piece of ply and use it to put in use tools, small parts, manuals...


----------

